# How to Bring Home the Bacon without Sweating in 6 easy Steps(Pic Heavy)



## lastofthebreed (Nov 9, 2014)

1 – Shoot a pig. (Not pictured)

2 – Drive ATV to Pig. (PS – the pig fell at the bottom of a very nasty gully; the pics don’t do it justice.)




3 – Release the lift and lower. Position the pig on the lift.




4 – Winch the lift up and strap the pig in securely.




5 – Drive the ATV on the trailer.




6 – At home, hang the pig and skin for quartering




There you have it, bacon with no sweat.  The lift on my ATV makes getting these critters out of the woods easy as falling off a log.  Considering my age, I need easy,  I really can’t drag a carcass miles and miles.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Nov 9, 2014)

Where did you get the lift from?


----------



## hpurvis (Nov 9, 2014)

I like it. That's my kind of hunting.


----------



## That guy in Fla (Nov 10, 2014)

American ingenuity at its finest.

Nicely done.


----------



## wwpiga (Nov 10, 2014)

*more pictures*

How about more pictures of the lift.  I want to make one.


----------



## rem 300 (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice! X2 on the pics of lift


----------



## lastofthebreed (Nov 10, 2014)

*Pics of lift*

WW and Rem300:  I have a machinist/welder buddy and he and I collaborated on the lift. I can take pics of it and post them if that is what you would like.  

We have since simplified it, and if I can find somebody who can CAD it, I will have some blueprints made up.  However, if you PM me and give me your email address, I will send you some close up shots as it is.

When I get more than 125 lbs on it, it makes the front of the ATV light so I sometimes have to put a counterweight on the front rack to keep the steering good.  A 50 lb sack of sand works good.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Nov 11, 2014)

Did you keep the head. The other day I was watching a couple youtube videos on how to make headcheese. Sounded interesting. But I would have to make sure the wife wasn't home when I try it.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Nov 12, 2014)

*Pics of Lift*

WWPIGA and REM300:  Here are additional pics of lift.


----------



## Gumpbuck (Sep 16, 2016)

I like the lift idea too.  But I have found that the foot platform on the back seat of a golf cart is close enough to the ground that pulling a deer or hog on to it is not that bad.  It's also high enough that when I pull up to my truck, it's not a bad lift into the bed....  (Maybe swap out the ATV for a golf cart set up???)


----------



## GA native (Sep 16, 2016)

Man, I love American ingenuity.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 21, 2016)

lastofthebreed said:


> WW and Rem300:  I have a machinist/welder buddy and he and I collaborated on the lift. I can take pics of it and post them if that is what you would like.
> 
> We have since simplified it, and if I can find somebody who can CAD it, I will have some blueprints made up.  However, if you PM me and give me your email address, I will send you some close up shots as it is.
> 
> When I get more than 125 lbs on it, it makes the front of the ATV light so I sometimes have to put a counterweight on the front rack to keep the steering good.  A 50 lb sack of sand works good.



I was wondering about that front counterweight...Thats a NICE PIG!!! 




308-MIKE said:


> Did you keep the head. The other day I was watching a couple youtube videos on how to make headcheese. Sounded interesting. But I would have to make sure the wife wasn't home when I try it.



 I will never forget the day I went to a friends house when I was about 13 or 14 and his dad had a big pot of some stuff he called "Hog head cheese".............dude, there is No Way I'd do that in my house I dont care if the wife is home or not......There ain't nothing about Cheese as you know it with that stuff either



GA native said:


> Man, I love American ingenuity.



No Doubt about it!!


----------



## sinwagon71 (Sep 26, 2016)

nice setup


----------



## lastofthebreed (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, the lift did it's thing again this past weekend.  I had a sounder of about 15 at 50 yards feeding under a white oak.  She weighed exactly 100 lbs.  Again, no sweat getting her out.


----------

